# EDC a custom Sebenza?



## Atomic_Chicken (May 9, 2007)

Greetings!

Today, I traded some machining work I had already completed for a Chris Reeve Sebenza. The knife has a unique one-of-a-kind graphic design, one of the most beautiful I've ever seen (blue and purple mountain zig-zags with three abstract round "moons" or "suns" over it!). The previous owner says it's worth about $450-$500.

My question is this: How many of you would EDC a knife like that? Would you stash it away in a safe or bank-deposit box, or be willing to carry it around and subject it to daily use/abuse? I don't plan on ever selling the knife, it's just too beautiful and the design just seems to fit with my personality too well... but I don't necessarily want to trash it either, and I have other daily carry knives that get a real beating... but I'm SO tempted to carry this Sebenza around... it's so beautiful and sharp... 

Looking forward to replies!
Bawko


----------



## ODatsBright (May 9, 2007)

*Re: EDC a custom Sebanza?*

I was going to get a custom one myself many years ago but didn't. I ended up getting a custom Tom Anderson that I EDC and it was $450. Nothing quite like a custom knife! I'd say if you're not prone to losing and/or breaking things, EDC the knife with pride.  

I EDC my custom Tom Anderson and my Mr. Bulk Li-Ion Heart. Most people comment on how nice quality both are and inevitably the "price" question comes up. I usually tell them if you care about cost over quality then it doesn't matter. Those I do tell usually look at me with the "Are you f'ing nuts!" stare.

Oh well, the woes of being a flashaholic/knifeaholic! LOL


----------



## Raoul_Duke (May 9, 2007)

*Re: EDC a custom Sebanza?*

I carry a strider that cost ~ $475 new. ( SMF) I didnt pay that, but It was close. So I'm in the rough ball park.

I used it on the first day cutting some thorns in the garden and scratched the blade as I over shot and drove it into the ground.

Not a big scratch, you'd have to look hard, but enough to take away the new in box look to a enthusiast.

I was annoyed with myself, but it was done.

I kept it indoors for a while babying it, as I didnt want to scratch it up anymore. I was even looking to sell it at one point as the cash would have come in handy and the less scratched it was the more it was worth.

But recently I have more money, and thought to myself whats the point of having a knife thats tough as old boots, that looks pretty and I dont use; so I've been carrying & using it, and enjoying it. It is all scratched up now, on every surface, but Its mine, and It realy doesnt look bad as all.

I havent pryed open any tank doors or manhole covers, but It does cut stuff reasonably well, The blade is a bit thick, but thats part of the appeal to me, it looks cool it will cut, prehaps not as well as other knives, but then I can abuse the blade alot more with less risk of breaking it, and most of all I like it.

Its not a one off custom per say like yours, but here in the UK I can't imagin there are more than 100-200 so its fairly exclusive.

I decided to use it or loose it, and I like it to much to let it go.

As far as I know this is the only chance you will get to use it, so you may aswell get the most out of it.

When the time comes my son can have it, and enjoy using it to.

To me it is worth alot more to me clipped to my pocket ( even though the clip gets scratched up, or worse the clip scratches something.) than it is in storage.

I used to get anoyed when I chipped up torches or knives, Now I expect it, And it happens. I'm just gladd they are tough enough to keep on going, even If they look beat up.

Prehaps clip it to your inner waist band ( Thats where I EDC an extra knife just behind the hip, Clip just infront of the brand badge on jeans, and pocket clip under the belt) and have another folder in your pocket for the realy nasty stuff. But then again I bet if the first time you use it over the rough use knife, you will mark it in some way so you may aswell get on with it.

To be honest I think you should EDC it an use it; or sell it. And get a reg' sebbie to use. If you keep it in a box I doubt you will enjoy it as much.


----------



## jds009 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: EDC a custom Sebanza?*

i would definetly carry it, mainly as a show off thing. i love to show off all my knives!


----------



## cy (May 9, 2007)

*Re: EDC a custom Sebanza?*

you clip sebbie in your front pocket and use it for all your knife needs.


----------



## CLHC (May 9, 2007)

*Re: EDC a custom Sebanza?*

Why not? It's a great knife that was built for "usage" to be sure. But if it was one of those custom Damascus with somekind of exotic inlay, then that's something else. But of course, your methods may vary accordingly so.


----------



## daloosh (May 9, 2007)

*Re: EDC a custom Sebanza?*

USE IT! I used to EDC a computer graphic small sebbie, and it's still in the workday rotation. But my weekend EDC is my grail knife, a custom Emerson CQC-10. Like I tell my wife (who approved the purchase), it's a tool and should be used! 

Best of luck, the sebbie is still super simple and elegant!
daloosh


----------



## bubbacatfish (May 10, 2007)

*Re: EDC a custom Sebanza?*

I carry my large fizzed Sebbie daily (I try to rotate my EDC but the Sebbie dominants). Mine may not be a true "custom" but it is fairly uncommon. I didn't carry it for the first couple of months (was trying to line up a really great sheath which just never happened) but in the end I just started clipping it to my pocket & going. Granted, I bought mine 2nd hand, got a great deal & it did had 2 very, very minor marks so maybe my decision was 1/2 made for me but ultimately I don't plan on ever selling it so using it was my only option




.


----------



## cutlerylover (May 10, 2007)

*Re: EDC a custom Sebanza?*

You just have to go for it...Once it gets a bit of use, and maybe a small "character" scratch you will feel better about using it...


----------



## knifebright (May 10, 2007)

*Re: EDC a custom Sebanza?*

I was edc's a custom small sebbie for the longest time. Now i'm Edcing a custom SNG that cost a hell of a lot more than the sebbie. Once you go custom you can't go back.. If your not going to carry it sell it cause it will haunt you every day just calling out your name and begging to be used. 
Jimmy


----------



## InFlux (May 10, 2007)

Carry it! I EDC a small micarta Sebenza clipped to my front pocket. 

Carry an Atwood PryBaby, Keyton, Bug Out Bar, , (or other small tool) to do prying type tasks so you only use the Sebenza for cutting.


----------



## northjames (May 10, 2007)

If you're not going to ever sell it (and you're absolutely sure about it), then use it in good health.


----------



## Groundhog66 (May 10, 2007)

Use it, Sebbies are awesome.


----------



## TKC (May 10, 2007)

*I would have no problem EDCing that knife! I have EDC'ed my $700+ knife AND I use it. I also EDC a knife that I can not replace. So, yeah, I WOULD carry it.*


----------



## Eric_M (May 10, 2007)

I picked up a custom Sebenza at the Blade Show in 2004 and have been carrying it everyday since.

I say carry it.

Eric


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (May 10, 2007)

Maybe I'm weird, but I'm planning on relegating my Gatlight V3 ($400) to shelf queen status. I don't think I could carry something so nice. It all depends on what your limit is.


----------



## cutlerylover (May 10, 2007)

I would have no problem carrying a $400 light or $500 knife, but if I ever lost the thing or it got stolen I would never get over it...Thats the ONLY reason I dont EDC some of my nicer things...


----------



## Pokerstud (May 10, 2007)

AC,

AT first I was thinking, yea, I'd EDC it, in a Pelican case!  Then, unless your rich and can afford to put one in a show case and EDC the other, whats the sense, carry it. Don't cut wire and such with it. It's like an expensive flashlight. At first you put it on the shelf, look at it, shoot some white walls, caress it, shoot some more white walls. Then one day, you go outside to pierce the dark with it, maybe get a little character kiss on it, and realize what the hell, carry it and use it. It's like that first parking lot ding on your new car. So in conclusion...send it to me and I'll get it all nice and EDC'd in for ya! :naughty:


----------



## thesurefire (May 10, 2007)

If you can afford it yes, carry it. If not, then dont. I couldn't bring myself to carry a 500 dollar knife, simpily because I cant afford to go out and buy another if its lost/broken/stolen ect. I carry a spyderco. It wouldn't be nice to have to buy another one, but it wouldn't break me either.


----------



## RA40 (May 11, 2007)

Carry it and use it, that is the real joy IMO.


----------



## Grox (May 11, 2007)

Bawko,

Do you have pictures to show us?

I would say: carry it! They were meant to be used. "Sebenza" means "work" in zulu anyway - that is what CR named the sebenza for... at any rate, if you feel bad enough about the knife one day CRK will refurbish it for you anyway!


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (May 11, 2007)

Greetings!



Grox said:


> Bawko,
> Do you have pictures to show us?



Enjoy!







Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## CLHC (May 11, 2007)

Hey Now! Nice looking Sebbie I must say. :huh:

So, are you going to EDC this edgiee?


----------



## Grox (May 11, 2007)

Bawko,

That's very pretty! I would still use it!


----------



## GarageBoy (May 11, 2007)

Carry it, use it
Sebenza means work in Zulu
Besides, the CRK guys can always refinish it


----------



## felder (May 12, 2007)

You should definitely carry it. What's the point of letting it sit around? It doesn't do you any good sitting on a shelf. 

If you're too scared of losing it or messing it up to carry it, then you should sell it.


----------



## jds009 (May 12, 2007)

wow, thats pretty! 



Atomic_Chicken said:


> Greetings!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roboholic (May 13, 2007)

I have 10 mnandis, sebenza or umfaans that I rotate. If it starts to look to bad just send it back to Ann to refinish it. Good luck
Rob


----------

